
Are any JavaScript developers excited for Blazor? - sunnyhan
I see a bunch of hype about Blazor and have dug pretty deep into the framework and certainly see some exciting developments.<p>However, I haven&#x27;t read much about the opinions of really talented front end engineers who currently love and prefer javascript &#x2F; typescript. What do you think?
======
ForHackernews
This might be a better link: [https://learn-blazor.com/getting-started/what-
is-blazor/](https://learn-blazor.com/getting-started/what-is-blazor/)

First I'm hearing of this project. It sounds cool, but I fear it will
eventually die of neglect like every previous attempt to use !JS in the
browser. Maybe if Microsoft pushes it heavily with their first-party sites?

------
kyriakos
Nope

It's essentially front end coding for non front end Microsoft stack
developers. Expect convoluted enterprise apps written in it.

------
megaman821
It looks interesting and should find a niche in LoB apps. The runtime is much
to big for consumer facing apps.

------
ha1zum
If anyone would be interested it would be c# dotnet developers

------
karmakaze
I'm not interested in many client-side frameworks. The reference to
Silverlight gives a clue as to who it may be targeting.

> Unlike former platforms like Silverlight, it does not bring its own
> rendering engine to paint pixels on the screen. Blazor uses the Browser’s
> DOM to display data.

------
acconrad
WASM will be cool when you can start writing Python, Go, Rust, or Clojure on
the front end. Until then, I don't see anyone trying to make their lives more
painful by running something like Java or C# on the front end.

------
ScottFree
So you have to distribute the entire mono runtime with each individual Blazor
app? And you're running your app code through not just one but two virtual
machines (Mono, then WASM)? No, I can't say I'm too excited about that.

------
staz
never heard of it.

------
xhubin
Why would they be? Isn't Blazor a framework for C# to replace JS with WASM?

------
austincheney
I am not interested in frameworks generally.

------
linkinmedo
no.

